# Nightcrawler: Deutscher Trailer zum Medien-Thriller mit Jake Gyllenhaal



## FlorianStangl (22. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nightcrawler: Deutscher Trailer zum Medien-Thriller mit Jake Gyllenhaal* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nightcrawler: Deutscher Trailer zum Medien-Thriller mit Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. August 2014)

Oh Mann. Ich dachte jetzt kommt eine weitere Marvel - Auskopplung.  Hätten die nicht nen anderen Titel wählen können?


----------

